# Layered skillet breakfast



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to put this, move if you want.

2 cups gravy {homemade or 1 pkg of mix}
4 cups of browned hash browns
1 TBLS veg. oil
1.2 cup cooked and crumbled sausage
1 1/2 cup water
2 large eggs
1 1/2 cup sharp cheddar, shredded
1 TBLS. minced onion

In an oven proof skillet brown sausage and drain. Sprinkle the hashbrowns on top of sausage Mix uncooked eggs and gravy together and pour evenly over hashbrowns. Bake on 350 for 25 minutes or until set. Sprinkle cheese over top.


----------

